# PowerQuery - keep date modified



## JEB85 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,

I'm importing some txt files from a folder using powerquery.

Before i unload the content of the text files (by pressing the down arrows) is there any way i can keep the date modified field?  When i unload the content all the 'Name', 'Extension', 'Date accessed', 'Date modified' etc fields are lost.

What i would like to do is retrieve the content of the text files and use the 'Date modified' field as a time stamp (so a new field in my data)?  is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## MarcelBeug (Oct 28, 2016)

You can add a custom column with formula Csv.Document([Content])
This will create a column with file contents as tables.
Now you can expand this column without losing the file property fields.


----------



## JEB85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Great, thanks a lot!


----------

